
Show HN: Leviathan, a Fast Clojure IDE for MacOS - _sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/Leviathan
======
_sdegutis
Author here. This project was born out of a frustration with the difficulties
of adding certain features to Emacs as extensions. It's dormant right now, but
it works, and if there's interest, it could see a revival of activity.

